# Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich



## michor (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der Frühling steht vor der Tür und wir haben die für dieses Jahr geplante Anschaffung eines vernünftigen Filters irgendwie verpennt! 

Deswegen würde ich mich sehr über eine kurzfristige Einschätzung eurerseits freuen, da der Filter am kommenden Wochenende installiert werden soll.

Unser Teich fasst grob 18.000 - 20.000 Liter auf einer Fläche von ca. 25m². Der Teich steht  den ganzen Tag nahezu vollständig in der Sonne. 
Fischbesatz derzeit: 3 Kois, 3 Orphen, einige Goldfische&Shibunkhis (oder wie die geschrieben werden) und ein paar Gründlinge.

Eine Pumpe ist vorhanden mit 10.000 l/h, angeschlossen an Skimmer und Satellitensauger.

Zusätzlich ein Pflanzenfilter (Bachlauf) mit einer separaten 6000 l/h-Pumpe.

Unser derzeitiger Gardena F12000 mit 11W UVC soll nun ausgetauscht werden gegen einen Oase Biotec mit UVC.

Wir dachten an den mittleren Biotec 18 mit Bitron UVC 36 oder 55 Watt.

Ein Experte (Fachgeschäft) empfohl die Kombination Biotec 18 und Bitron 36, unter Verwendung der bestehenden Pumpe. 

Ein anderer Experte (auch ein Fachgeschäft) empfiehlt hingegen Biotec 36, Bitron 55 oder 72 und eine neue Pumpe mit ca. 20.000 l/h. :shock

Wer hat Recht? Oder anders ausgedrückt: Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Der Teich soll möglichst sauber sein und das auch endgültig (also nicht verbunden mit Nachinvestitionen etc.). "Ultraklares Trinkwasser" ist hingegen nicht zwingend notwendig. Eigenbau scheidet (leider) aus Zeit- und Know-How-Gründen vollständig aus.

Der Preis ist natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen. Wir würden deutlich lieber ~1000 Euro als 2500 Euro investieren... 

Ich danke vielmals für alle Hilfestellungen!


----------



## Christine (19. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael,

Welcher Experte hat recht? Na beide - aus ihrer Sicht - sie wollen die Teile nämlich verkaufen.

Wenn Du nicht grad mit zwei linken Händen gesegnet bist, dann schau doch mal in unserer Selbstbauabteilung vorbei - da kannst Du nämlich deutlich sparen. Know-How sollte da nicht das Problem sein. Zeit allerdings schon...

(Edit: Man sollte den ganz Text lesen - sorry.).


----------



## Nori (19. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael:
Mein Tip:
Spar dir den "Oase-Aufschlag" beim Filter - nimm einen Compactsieve (kostet knapp 200,- zur Vorabscheidung) - dann hol dir einen günstigen Filter, der auf dein Teichvolumen ausgelegt ist (gibts für unter 150,- , bei Interese kann ich dir ne Adresse geben per PN)
Ein UVC kann nachgerüstet werden - wenn du einen guten kaufen willst nimm ein Edelstahlgerät mit 55 Watt und einer TL-Röhre (kostet aber 200,- )
Wenn du die Teile heute oder morgen bestellst hast du sie mit Sicherheit bis zum Samstag. (Schläuche und Edelstahlschellen nicht vergessen ...)
Diese Konfiguration ist mit Sicherheit um einiges besser und sinnvoller als eine überpreisige Plastikbox mit Designerschwämmen!
Ach ja:
Deine 10000-er kannst nat weiter verwenden ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (19. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Nori,
danke für deinen Tip. Sicherlich gibt es preiswertere Lösungen, die gut funktionieren; vielleicht sogar besser, als die Oase-Lösungen.
Allerdings soll der Filter eine "All-In-One"-Lösung sein, damit das Zusammgebaue möglichst gering ausfällt. Außerdem sind die optischen Gründe nicht ganz unerheblich. Diese Plastikbox ist recht schlicht und "hübscher" (wenn man es so nennen will), als per Rohr verbundene Einzelteile.

Außerdem scheint mir die Reinigung des Compactsieve aufwendiger als beim Oase? Ich denke da an Biofilm etc. Außerdem hat der keine Auffangwanne, wie der Biotec?

Ich weiß....das klingt vll. nach "Teich haben wollen, aber keine Arbeit damit". Ganz so schlimm ist es dann nicht gestellt, aber es wäre schön, wenn wenigstens der Reinigungsaufwand gering ist. Man will den Teich ja auch genießen!


----------



## Nori (19. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo,
das ist nat. Geschmacksache - allerdings kannst den Compactsieve nicht mit dem motorgesteuerten Spielzeug-Nylon-Siebchen von Oase vergleichen - ich verwende den CS seit einigen Jahren und mit Biofilm gibts keine Probleme - da arbeitet ja auch ein hochwertiges Edelstahl-Spaltsieb und kein auf ne Rolle gezogenes Fliegengitter. Selbst wenn du den CS mal eine Woche nicht sauber machst gibts keine Probleme - gereinigt ist er übrigens mit einem Handgriff. 
Wie du schon erkannt hast - die mit Sicherheit hochwertigere und besser funktionierende Lösung gewinnt halt keinen "Design-Award".
Übrigens: Wie immer im Leben sind "All-in-One"-Varianten immer nur Kompromisslösungen - die können nichts so richtig gut!



Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (20. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo nochmal,
kurz gesagt: überzeugt!
Nachdem wir mit beiden Händlern nochmal gesprochen haben und beide sinngemäß sagten "Jooo, dat funktioniert! Klarwassergarantie??? Nenene,..das geht nicht!", haben wir uns gedacht, wir vertrauen lieber auf echtes Know-How.

Haben jetzt Compactsieve II und von wir-haben-billiger.de den CBF3 bestellt. Damit ist Luft nach oben und das ganze Technik-Gelumps wird etwas anders aufgestellt, dann fällt es auch nicht so stark auf.

Könntet ihr mir noch einen konkreten Tip für UVC 55 Watt geben? 200,- Euro dafür locker gehen in Ordnung.

Wie und in welcher Reihenfolge muss ich das alles anschließen und welche Anschlussmaterialien benötige ich dafür?

Jetzt wollen wir hoffen, dass was zum Samstag noch ankommt!  Wir freuen uns zumindest darauf! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Patrick K (20. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael

wenn ich bis 2500 euronen für einen Filter ausgeben könnte ,würde ich mir einen kleinen Trommler mit einer kleinen Helix kammer kaufen .

Klassklares Wasser, keine bastlerei und keine  nach / Umbauten ,ab und zu mal überprüfen, kleiner Platz verbrauch,besser geht kaum.

Ich würde mir wieder eine TMC kaufen ,die extra mit einer Pumpe betreiben, da man sie im normalfall nicht das ganze Jahr braucht.

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## willi1954 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*



michor schrieb:


> Hallo Nori,
> danke für deinen Tip. Sicherlich gibt es preiswertere Lösungen, die gut funktionieren; vielleicht sogar besser, als die Oase-Lösungen.
> Allerdings soll der Filter eine "All-In-One"-Lösung sein, damit das Zusammgebaue möglichst gering ausfällt. Außerdem sind die optischen Gründe nicht ganz unerheblich. Diese Plastikbox ist recht schlicht und "hübscher" (wenn man es so nennen will), als per Rohr verbundene Einzelteile.
> 
> ...



Moin, nach 4 Jahren "Erfahrungen" mit dem Oase Biotec kann ich dir nur von dieser hübschen Plasticbox abraten.
Reinigungsaufwand ist enorm, du hast ständig mit verstopften Schwämmen zu tun, das Sieb ist nach relativ kurzer Zeit mit Algen, Bakterienfilm verstopft. Resultat, das Filter läuft über.

Also, ich hab meinen Biotec 18 nun ausgesondert und stelle auf Selbstbau um. Und ein Spaltsieb als Vorfilter kann ich auch nur empfehlen.  Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall auf eine Kombination Spaltsieb und nachfolgendem biologischen Kammerfilter setzen.
Ach, UV habe ich bei mir ausser Betrieb. Es geht auch ohne

LG Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael,
willkommen bei den "Technikfreaks" ! Mit dem Compactsieve hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen, lass Dich da mal nicht von "Vliesern" und "Trommlern" zu dolle abschrecken! Wichtiger ist das "dahinter", damit die ganze Sache läuft. Die UVC ist eine "Nebensache", durch die Du auch nur einen Wasser-Teilstrom der Pumpen bekommst.
In welcher Höhe wirst Du die Filter installieren? (Förderhöhe kostet Strom = Geld)
Schau einfach mal hier 'rum, und entscheide Dich für Filtertonne oder PF, beides ganz nett. Deinen Oase kannst Du ja weiter am Skimmer treiben, wenn Du ihn nicht weiter verkaufen willst.


----------



## michor (21. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo nochmal,
danke für eure vielen Antworten.

Ich habe den CBF3 nun in den TF25 von wir-haben-billiger.de gewandelt. Tatsächlich leuchtet mir als Laie die biologische Leistungsfähigkeit dieses Prinzips mehr ein als beim CBF3.

Schön ist, dass ihr nochmal bekräftigt, dass es gut war den Oase Biotec nicht zu nehmen.

Ich bin am überlegen den TF25, also die 2-Kammer-Biologie, etwas einzugraben (ca. halb), damit der CS nicht ganz so hoch stehen muss. Ich käme dann wohl auf ca. 1,00m-1,25m über Teichhöhe, wodurch noch etwa 6500 Liter/h von meiner Pumpe ankommen. Das müsste erstmal reichen bzw. lohnt einen Versuch.


----------



## Nori (21. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Das passt so - Doc hier aus dem Forum hat diesen Filter auch eingegraben bzw. ein eingegrabenes Gehäuse geschaffen, so dass man im Bedarfsfall den Filter auch wieder rausnehmen kann.
Dieses Gehäuse kann man auch schön isolieren - an die kalte Jahreszeit denken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (22. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo,
noch eine kurze Frage, damit es am Samstag richtig losgehen kann (die meisten Teile sind schon da!  ):

Wir haben ja noch diesen Gardena F12000. Ein kleiner Filter, der von unten 4 Schwämme durchfliest. Macht das Sinn, diesen zu integrieren?

Derzeit geplante Reihenfolge ist wie folgt: UVC (wird nachgerüstet) => CompactSieve II => TF25 Biofilter.

Denkbar wäre aber auch (je nach Platz, das muss man dann mal sehen...): UVC => CS => Gardena F12000 => TF25

Die Schwämme im Gardena lassen sich durch eine entsprechende Vorrichtung (quetschen der Schwämme) recht gut reinigen. Der Reinigungsaufwand im TF25 würde sich dadurch ggf. noch verringern?

Oder ist das völlig unnötig?


----------



## Nori (22. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Eine Kette ist so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied - und das ist hier das Gardena-Teil.
Das verhaut dir nur die Filterstandzeit.
Mach es schön sauber und verkauf es jemanden mit einem kleinen Teich (vielleicht so bis 2000 Liter) und gut ist es.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Michael,
damit der Dreck zeitnah rauskommt, muss du eine ordentliche Umwälzung fahren.
Da stört der Gardena eigentlich nur, weil er zu wenig Durchfluss hat. Hintereinander macht das also wenig Sinn.

Möglich wäre noch die UVC und den Gardena parallel laufen zu lassen. Das muss ja auch nicht das ganze Jahr sein.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael,
ich schließe mich Jörg an! Schwämme nach einem Vorfilter funktionieren am besten in einem PF (am besten die hängende Ausführung ). Ich habe so ein Teil nicht, habe aber etliche der Selbstbau-Anleitungen gelesen, und verglichen. Wenn Du die angeströmte Filterfläche mit dem Gardena-Teil vergleichst, dann ahnst Du, warum. Wenn Du Dich nicht etliche Abende durch die PF-beiträge wühlen willst, dann gebe ich Dir einen ganz einfaches Argument: warum empfiehlt niemand den NG-Standardfilter ? (ist kein schlechtes Teil im Vergleich zu einfachen Druckfiltern, aber halt nicht optimal)


----------



## michor (23. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
klasse, danke für die vielen Tips. Gardena fliegt also ´raus.

Mit dem Kommentar von Jörg ("ordentliche Umwälzung") habt ihr mich auf die Idee gebracht, dass wir zu der 10.000er auch noch die 6.000er (derzeit am Bachlauf) für die Speisung des CompactSieve verwenden. Effektiv kämen dann vll. noch 13.000 l/h an.

Kann ich 2 x 1,5 Zoll Schläuche, jeweils einer von jeder Pumpe, über eine Y-Weiche auf 1 x 1,5 Zoll zusammenführen? Oder entsteht dort dann ein Stau bzw. ein zu hoher Druck?
Der CompactSieve hat ja nur einen 1,5 Zoll-Eingang, sodass ich nach der Y-Weiche nicht größer weiterführen könnte.

Da der Biofilter nur einen Durchfluss von ca. 6500 l/h bietet, müsste ich nach dem CS einen Bypass einrichten. Wie macht man das idealerweise bei HT 75er Rohren? 

Die Spannung steigt,...heute nachmittag gehts los!


----------



## Nori (23. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hab ich in der Praxis schon getestet - einfach ein Y-Stück mit Anschlüssen versehen funzt nicht - es muss in jeden Pumpenast auch noch ein Rückschlagventil, damit der Druck falls eine Pumpe mal abgeschaltet ist nicht über diese abhaut und umgekehrt.
Dann sollte die Äste auch noch zu regeln sein - also Absperrhähne - so ein Teil kostet leicht mal 50-70 ,-  €.
Wenn beide liefen (war ne 12000-er und ne 7500-er) war das für den CS zu viel - obwohl ich mit 2"-Anschlüssen arbeite (man kann den CS auch leicht auf 2" umrüsten!).
Ich hab damals 2x 1,5" auf 1x2" gebaut (halt ohne Absperrung und Rückschlag) - das Teil liegt neu im Keller!
Probier einfach deine 10000-er und las die kleine als Bachlaufpumpe etc.
Alternativ kannst ja noch auf eine 13000-er aufrüsten und eine der bestehenden als Ersatz einlagern - ich hab 2originalverpackte Filterpumpen als Ersatz liegen für den Notfall.

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (25. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Guten Abend!
So, ein spannendes Wochenende geht zu Ende! ;-)

Die beiden Filter sind installiert. Soweit hat alles ganz gut geklappt. Heute ist uns allerdings die 10.000er Pumpe hopps gegangen, sodass die Filteranlage momentan mit einer 6000er übergangsweise betrieben wird.

Als UVC werden wir jetzt die TMC Pro 55 Watt bestellen. Diese haben hier scheinbar einige im Einsatz und 
ist wohl ganz gut?!

Als Pumpe suchen wir nun etwas neues. Es soll etwas sein, was nativ einen Anschluss für den Skimmer bietet. Gibt es sowas tatsächlich nur von Oase? Also Ansaugung über das Gehäuse und zusätzlich über einen zweiten Eingang?

Wir dachten an eine Pumpe mit 12-15.000 l/h. Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?

Da der Biofilter nur 6200 l/h verträgt, müssen wir wohl nach dem CompactSieve einen Bypass legen. Gibt es da bewährte Lösungen?

Bilder folgen demnächst! 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael,
es tut mir echt leid, dass ausgerechnet nach dem Umbau eine der Pumpen sich verabschiedet hat!
Meine Empfehlung wäre es, die 6000er an den Skimmer zu klemmen ! Wenn Du hinter dem Skimmer den Biofilter betreibst, dann sparst Du zwei Zusammenführungen!
Die zweite Pumpe speist dann "nur noch" das Compactsieve - na und! Dafür kannst Du eine Pumpe wählen, die nicht viel Förderhöhe braucht! Die "Öko-Pumpen" sind mittlerweile im "Billig-Segment" angekommen, so dass Du eine 10000er für 150,-€ bereits erstehen kannst. Statt der zwei Y-Konstruktionen kannst Du das Geld ja jetzt in einen Selbstbau-Biofilter hinter dem Compactsieve anwenden .


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael,
der Biofilter holt nach dem CompactSieve noch viele Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser.
Es würde also eher Sinn machen du erweiterst ihn soweit, dass er die anfallende Menge verarbeiten kann.

Das CS filtert noch recht grob, holst du noch mehr vor dem Filter raus, wird der Bioteil entsprechend entlastet.

Den Skimmer mit einer extra Pumpe betreiben und für den Rest was stromsparendes günstiges kaufen.


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Es gibt zwar Pumpen die auch einen Anschluss für einen Skimmer haben, aber die sind entweder für die Ansaugung über den Korb oder (!) durch den sparaten Anschluss. Ein Betrieb über beide Anschlüsse ist nur nach einigen Umbauarbeiten möglich (scheinbar hat Oase da ein Patent auf diese regelbare Doppelanschluss-Technik)
Ich würde aber auch zu einer 2 Pumpen-Lösung raten, da der Skimmer dann unabhängig betrieben werden kann.
Zum UVC:
Die TMC - Geräte sind ganz gut - ich persönlich bevorzuge aber Geräte mit einem Edelstahlgehäuse.


Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Nori,
ein "Satellitenanschluss" ist möglich, aber in jedem Fall eine Energieverschwendung. Ich würde so eine Möglichkeit daher nur für einen kleinen Gesamtdurchfluss nutzen (sprich eineSituation, in dem die jährlichen Stromkosten keine Rolle spielen). Da helfen auch keine Patente für eine strömungsgünstige oder sonstwie geartete Auslegung  - sorry, Oase.
.Dennoch ist das eine Firma, die tolle Produkte anbietet - wie meine Optimax mit max. 65 W Stromverbrauch bei max 10 m³/h !


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Rolf, ich hab mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Bei Oase gibts sowas ab Werk zu kaufen - die Nachbauten, die so aussehen wie die Oase mit dem Satelittenanschluss können beide Funktionen gleichzeitig aber nicht ohne Modifikationen (also Sat.-Anschluß und Pumpenkorb gleichzeitig).
Wie gesagt ich würde immer 2 Pumpen einsetzen.
Wenn beide Leitungen in den CS sollen (erstmal ausprobieren ob der CS die 2 Pumpen verarbeiten kann), dann würde ich das Y-Stück direkt am CS Einlauf einschrauben - also eine Seite mit Gewindemuffe und die andere Seite mit den beiden 1,5" Schlauchtüllen - das muss man sich halt selber kleben) - zum Ausprobieren reicht ja einfach mal den 2-ten Schlauch von Oben in den CS mit reinlaufen lassen.
Wichtig ist dieses Y-Stück am Übergang Druck auf Drucklos einzubauen und nicht schon irgendwo im Schlauch wo dann die weiter Oben beschriebenen Effekte auftreten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo,
ok, soweit verstanden. Ich habe jetzt eine 13.000er Pumpe (Ecomax mit 3 Jahren Garantie für ca. 130,- Euro bei 130W) bestellt, mit der ich den Skimmer betreiben werde (und zwar ausschließlich). Dieser soll die beiden Filter speisen.

Die 6000er Pumpe kommt wieder an den Bachlauf, der ja schließlich auch als Pflanzenfilter ausgelegt ist. Damit sollte gewährleistet sein, dass das gesamte Teichwasser umgewälzt wird. Unteres Teichwasser fließt dabei durch den Bachlauf, welches dann oberirdisch wieder einfliesst und dadurch als Oberflächenwasser durch den Skimmer Richtung Filter geht. Damit habe ich, so denke ich, einen guten Kreislauf.
Das größte Problem sind bei uns Schwebealgen, sodass ich möglichst viel Wasser durch UVC und CS jagen möchte.
Würde es am Ausgang des CS funktionieren, wenn ich dort ein Y-Stück einbaue und an der Seite, die zum Biofilter läuft einen Kugelhahn installiere (zusätzlich Verjüngug auf 63mm, da die Kugelhähne sonst extrem teuer sind...)? Dann könnte ich die Menge Richtung Biofilter individuell regulieren. Der Rest verschwindet über den Bypass und fließt grobgereinigt zurück in den Teich.

Bitte denkt nicht, dass ich eure gemachten Ratschläge ignoriere, weil ich nun plötzlich was vorschlage. Ich befinde mich momentan irgendwie in so einem ständigen "Darübernachdenk"-Prozess! ;-)


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Ich muss sagen ich hätte die Sache anders aufgezogen:
Die 6000-er für den Skimmer über Zeitschaltuhr und das Wasser dann in den Bachlauf geleitet - hast ne Wasserbewegung und außer dem Skimmerkorb keinerlei arbeit damit.
Dann die 13000-er über den CS in den Biofilter - der packt das schon.
Am CS kannst bei der Pumpe nicht unter DN 70 gehen.
Wie hast du übrigens den Eingang in den Biofilter gemacht - einfach mit dem DN 70 durch den Deckel oder hast du das DN 70 auf 2 mal DN 50 adaptiert und dann über vergrößerte Eingangstüllen angeschlossen (der ilter hat doch 2 Eingänge, oder?).

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Auch eine gute Idee. Im Grunde genommen also dasselbe Prinzip, nur dass der Skimmer dann an der 6000er hängen würde. Was ich leider nicht weiß, ist, ob unter der Schale des 6000er Filters überhaupt ein Anschluss sitzt, wo der Skimmer angeschlossen werden könnte. Es handelt sich um die Ubbink Elimax Bachlaufpumpe mit 6000 l/h. Klick
Aber das findet man ja heraus...

Für mich sieht allerdings der Biofilter bei der 6000er schon reichlich voll aus. Der Ablauf mit DN70 ist nahezu voll. Aber ein Versuch, bevor man einen komplizierten Bypass einrichtet, ist es ja wert.

Der Einlauf in den Biofilter geht durch den Deckel bzw. momentan noch daran vorbei. Wir wollen uns da ein Edelstallblech bauen lassen, was der Deckelgröße entspricht um diesen nicht zerschneiden zu müssen.

Ich warte dann mal auf die nächste Lieferung und dann gehts am nächsten Wochenende munter weiter! 

Achja: Mittlerweile steht der Filter an völlig anderer Stelle, wodurch das ganze auch wesentlich ansehnlicher wird.  Schlauchlänge scheint im Vergleich zu Förderhöhe nicht viel Leistung zu kosten...


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

... dann hätte ne 10000-er auch gereicht - weniger Stress mit dem Filter und weniger Stromverbrauch.

Der Skimmerbetrieb funzt meistens schon - man muss nur das Gehäuse entfernen - diese Ubbink ist allerdings eher ne verdammt gefräsige Wasserspielpumpe (125 Watt bei 6000 Litern) - hat die vielleicht auch noch nen Schaumstofffilter im Gehäuse?
Das ist weder für eine Skimmer-noch als Filteranwendung gut.

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Jo,...den Stromverbrauch der Ubbink habe ich auch schon geschockt zur Kenntnis genommen.
Ich warte mal die Lieferung der 13.000er ab. Wenn die einen guten Eindruck macht, kaufe ich davon auch noch eine mit 6.000 Litern. Selbst wenn sie nur 6 Monate 24/7 läuft, ist die ja bereits nach 1,5 Jahren durch meinen Stromlieferanten bezahlt....


----------



## michor (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*



Nori schrieb:


> [...] (der ilter hat doch 2 Eingänge, oder?). [...]
> 
> Gruß Nori



Gerade überlesen: Ja, der hat 2 x 40mm Eingang.


----------



## Nori (26. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Dann kannst das ja adaptieren - am besten auf 2 x 50 mm vergrößern, dann kannst easy nen Übergang bauen - aus dem Baumarkt ein Abzweig DN 70 auf 2 mal DN 50 - dann kannst probieren mit 2 Reduzierungen auf DN 40 ob es aureicht und wenn nicht eben die Anschlüsse auf 50 mm vergrößern, dann kannst mit einem glattwandigen Gewebeschlauch anschließen.
Dann kannst dir auch den selbstgebauten Deckel sparen...

Gruß Nori (sieht aus wie in meinem Album am Auslauf der Filtertonne - nur umgedreht)


----------



## michor (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mal ein kurzes Update zukommen lassen, falls ihr Interesse habt! 

Gestern sind der TMC 55 Watt, eine 6500er und einer 13000er Pumpe angekommen. Diese sollen am Wochenende installiert werden. Beim TMC waren leider UV-C-Röhre und Quarzglas gebrochen, was jetzt erneut verschickt wird.

Der CS und Biofilter laufen jetzt seit Sonntag mit 6000l/h. Der CS holt für meinen Geschmack momentan erstaunlich wenig raus. Dafür sitzt der Biofilter schon ziemlich voll. Die Filtermatte der ersten Kammer ist voll mit Schlamm, sodass der Durchlauf schon deutlich reduziert ist. Diese haben wir gestern gereinigt. Verändert sich dies noch durch den Einsatz der UVC, damit die Schwebealgen (die m.E. den Schlamm in der Filtermatte ausmachen) bereits im CS hängen bleiben? Oder müssen wir einfach nur abwarten?


----------



## Nori (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Das wird mit dem UVC besser - da bilden sich dann richtige Algenklumpen, die das CS auffängt. (vorausgesetzt du baust den UVC vor dem CS ein)

Gruß Nori


----------



## frank69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Moin,

Das CSII läßt verhältnismäßig viele Feinpartikel durch, hat ja auch "nur" ein 250µm Spaltsieb.


MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Doc (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Was wäre denn eine bessere Alternative?


----------



## frank69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Moin,

Alternativen gibt es viele, aber die will keiner oder die wenigsten bezahlen.

Damenstrumphosen oder Vliessäcke installiert filtern auch schön fein aber man hat dann einen täglichen Wartungsaufwand.
Als Vorfilter (ohne nenneswerten Wartungsaufwand) sind eigentlich nur Vlies-, Trommel- , und Bandfilter erstrebenswert-das kostet aber  Geld.
Ich habe auch viel gebastelt und "erfunden" mit auf dauer mäßigen Erfolg aber die Zeit ist Dank eines Vliesfilters vorbei.


Mmhh: Ist das Sieb im CSII auch richt herum drin?

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## michor (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Ich hoffe doch! 

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der Pfeil auf dem Sieb die Fließrichtung meint und nach unten zeigen muss. Von der ausgelieferten Installation der "Lippe" am unteren Ende passt dies auch am ehesten zusammen.


----------



## Joerg (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Michael,
der Teich lief lange ohne Filter und es werden einige Wochen zusätzliche Reinigungen nötig sein.
Die Schmutzfracht lässt dann langsam nach, da der Filter ja immer mehr rausholt.

In der aktuellen Anlaufphase würde ich zusätzlich einen Damenstrumpf vor den Filter hängen.
Der ist deutlich einfacher zu reinigen (entsorgen) als die Filtermatten.
Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Matten erst mal in Ruhe einen Biofilm aufbauen können.


----------



## Nori (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Ähm, bei meinem CS ist die Lippe am oberen Ende (da liegt dann das Einlaufgefäss auf) - das Sieb hat am unteren Ende Rundungen und oben ist es gerade ausgeführt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## willi1954 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

In der Bedienungsanleitung von meinem Spaltsiebfilter steht geschrieben:
Zitat:
_Führen sie einen angefeuchteten Finger in Längsrichtung über die Oberseite des Siebelements.
Die Richtung, in der der grösste Widerstand zu spüren ist, ist die Wirkungsrichtung_.

Ich benutze seit diesem Jahr ein Bofitec Masterscreen, mit 200µm Sieb. 
Derzeit ist täglich ein halber Eimer grüner Algenschleim in der Schmutzkammer.

Wem das nicht reicht, es gibt auch noch 150 µm Siebe

LG Willi


----------



## michor (30. März 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Ich glaube, dass das Sieb mittlerweile anders aussieht. Auf den Fotos im Internet sind nirgendwo Gummis zu sehen, außer an der einen Seite unter dem Wassertank. Bei meinem Sieb sind jedoch rundherum Gummis angebracht und oben am Wassertank eben auch. Ich probiere mal den Hinweis mit dem angefeuchteten Finger.


----------



## michor (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo!
Das Wochenende ist vorüber und wir sind eine Ecke weiter gekommen.:smoki

Anbei 2 Bilder, wie wir den Filter jetzt installiert haben. An der Filteranlage ist eine Pumpe mit 13.000 l/h installiert, von der wahrscheinlich etwa 11.000 l/h ankommen dürften. Überlauf des CS läuft direkt zurück in den Teich. Vom Ablauf des CS haben wir durch das drehbare T-Stück einen Bypass erreicht. Durch beide Stränge fließt jeweils die Hälfte, also knapp 6.000 l/h durch den Bioteil, der Rest direkt nach UV und CS zurück in den Teich! Vor dem CS ist das UVC-Gerät installiert.
Viel mehr Wasser würde das DN70 als Rücklauf nicht vertragen...da kommt ein ganz schöner Schwall aus dem Rohr im Teich an! 

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die uns vor einer vermeindlichen Fehlinvestition in O*se geschützt haben! 

EDIT: Eine Frage habe ich noch...den TMC Pro Clear anzuschließen war ein Kramp! Da die Schlauchtülle erst auf den Schlauch muss, haben wir das Gerät um den starren Schlauch gedreht. 
Ich suche jetzt also einen Schlauchanschluss mit Überwurfmutter, finde diese aber einfach nicht. In den TMC sollen dann 2 Doppelnippel mit 1 1/2 Zoll, damit ich dann einen Schlauchanschluss mit Überwurfmutter verwenden kann. Diese sollten zudem noch 90° gebogen sein.
Für 40mm haben wir sowas irgendwo ¿ (Ironie) mal gekauft, aber online finde ich das partout nicht... ???


----------



## lollo (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo,

 dann schau mal hier, der bietet eigentlich sehr viel an.


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Also am UVC ist ein Außengewinde und der Schlauch ist 40mm?

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/shop/index/product/392/sed/D.XNB_icJq3j48sXyNDdzL9f_HgV7RWxRH,fEgibx,

oder sowas mit Innengewinde

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/SA4peALKyHOKf6nTnWfMKLvxJ1uzxSYcfPskc3UByv

oder sowas mit 2" Gewinde im Überwurf

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/SA4peALKyHOKf6nTnWfMKLvxJ1uzxSYcfPskc3UByv

Schaut übrigens gut aus deine Konstruktion - könntest vielleicht noch Schieber einbauen, dann könntest den Filterzufluss auch regeln.



Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo Michael,
das ist sehr ordentlich ausgeführt. 
Auch die Lösung mit dem "drehbaren T-Stück" als Regler finde ich gut.

Ich denke da kommen deulich weniger als 11m³ an. Hättest du das ganze nicht etwas näher an die Teichoberfläche bringen können?
Die Anschlüsse an dem TMC sind nicht einfach zu bekommen. Einen 90° Bogen würde ich wegen dem hohen Strömungsverlust nicht verwenden. Der lange Schlauch mag zwar nicht schön sein, ist aber besser.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hi,



			
				Nori schrieb:
			
		

> Also am UVC ist ein Außengewinde und der Schlauch ist 40mm?



Nee, die hat Innengewinde 


Ich habe an meiner UVC solche Übergsangsnippel eingeschraubt das ich mit PVC Rohr 50mm weiter arbeiten konnte! 

Und sowas geht ja ansonsten auch noch! 

Ich hätte den Filter übrigens auch teil-eingegraben, um die Förderhöhe so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren. 

Übrigens:

Ich nehme immer Sonnenblumenöl aus der Küche um die Schläuche da aufzuschieben.


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Ach so hat er das gemeint - ich dachte der CS läuft permanent über den Überlauf - dann ist es ja prima gelöst.
Ob es bei einem gepumpten System soviel ausmacht wenn man den Anschluss ändert bezweifle ich - andere Klärer haben von Haus auf 90° Anschlüsse bzw. 90° zwischen Anschluß und Durchflussrichtung im Klärer.

@ Olli:
War ja mein 2-ter Link....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hi Nori,

die TMC mit 55W hat Theoretisch sogar zwei Ein- und Ausgänge :smoki

So wie Michael das gelöst hat, sind nun unten die Sichtscheiben, auch in hellblau, wie die Schlauchtüllen, eingeschraubt. 

Jepp zum zweiten Link 
Jedoch ist das Gewinde in meiner Darstellung auf'm Bildschirm ned gut zu erkennen............ 
Da war ich wohl zu voreilig.........


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Wenn man die unteren Anschlüsse genommen hätte, wäre auch eine vertikale Montage des Geräts denkbar, oder?

Es gibt da verschiedenste Möglichkeiten wegen eines 90° Anschlussese - mit Doppelnippel und aufgeschraubten Winkelstück und dann einer Tülle etc
sowas könnte auch gehen:

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/SA4peALKyHOKf6nTnWfMKLvxJ1uzxSYcfPskc3UByv

Gruß Nori


----------



## michor (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Richtige Filtergröße/UVC für unseren Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die ganzen Links. Da werde ich wohl etwas passendes finden. Schlauchtülle mit Außengewinde hilft mir allerdings nicht; solche sind ja bereits im Lieferumfang des TMC und damit hatte ich halt das beschriebene Problem. Ich muss etwas zu schrauben haben, ohne das TMC oder Schlauch gedreht werden müssen: Da hilft die besagte Überwurfmutter (Link von Nori)
Auf den Bildern sieht der Höhenunterschied etwas schlimmer aus, als in der Realität. Der Eingang am CS ist knapp 1,20m über Teichniveau. Lt. Schema der Pumpe gehen damit etwa 2000 l/h verloren. Das umliegende Land muss noch angefüllt werden, sodass selbst beim jetzigen Stellplatz der Bio-Filter noch ein kleines Stück eingegraben werden muss. Das Ablaufrohr soll nämlich nicht sichtbar bleiben! 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Veränderungen im Teich in den nächsten Wochen.


----------

